# Taking pictures while shooting?



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I am thinking about taking pics of different people shooting. These pics are just general pics. This is for indoor, 3d and field shooters. Since I'm a shooter also I know not to use a flash and don't want to bother others while shooting. I would like some imput on this from shooters.

My main question is:

1) Would it bother you as the shooter, the taking of pictures while you are shooting?

2) Would shooters buy the pictures of themselves if they where offered For Sale at a low price?

Thanks
Chris
[email protected]


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Best thing to do IMO is to just shoot from where they don't see you. That way you wont be a distraction to them.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

3d is the only venue where I have seen people have issues with folks taking pictures. But then again chewies will use anything as an excuse as to why they shot bad. Camera's on the course is just another thing for them to whine about.

I have over 1000 pics taken on the course at field shoots, no one ever has a problem with it there.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

If it did I could never have shot with STICKY or BOWGOD.


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

I HATE PICS enless they are of that good lookin girl that shoots for sixx strings at full draw.......lol....whoops can i say that


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Chris,

As long as there was no flash and the camera person was behind the shooting line, it would not bother me at all. Whether anyone would want to buy the pictures is a good question. My guess would be very rarely. If I were at a shoot of consequence without a camera, I might be interested in a couple of pictures.


Ed R


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

I whouldnt mind,I love looking at pictures of people shooting.Go to 
3dshoots.com,Daniel Boone takes tons of pictures at 3d shoots.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

hoytbowhunting said:


> I HATE PICS enless they are of that good lookin girl that shoots for sixx strings at full draw.......lol....whoops can i say that


You get her to a shoot in Texas and I will get the pic for ya.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

I think most people won't mind but it doesn't hurt to ask 

:darkbeer:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

erasmu said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> As long as there was no flash and the camera person was behind the shooting line, it would not bother me at all. Whether anyone would want to buy the pictures is a good question. My guess would be very rarely. If I were at a shoot of consequence without a camera, I might be interested in a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Ed

That would not be a problem. Look at some of the pics I have taken at the indoors shoots so far. They are listed in the southern shoots. My zoom lens works great.

Chris


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Unless you're in front of the line, personally I don't care. Step in front of the line, and you're fair game. :becky:

BTW... I've been at shoots where the photographer didn't know any better and used a flash... it didn't bother me, but annoyed the bejesus outta the other shooters...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Lucky for me it doesn't bother me, at this years Fita 3D world champs I had no choice in the Finals there was Press and Tv taking pictures and filming within a few meters of the shooting stakes. 

When you have no choice you either embace it as part of the sport or fold under the pressure (quite a few did fold).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQcMvsaiFu0


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep the info coming in. I'm going to let this run for 30 days to see how it goes. So far it looks alright.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

no problems as long as I'm asked first.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If someone tells you it bothers them they are fully of poo and looking for an excuse.....

I take TONS of pics....just look at the threads in here. I think I took 3-400 pics at Nationals....and I didn't ask ONE person if I could take their pic. Most people don't even know your taking their pic anyway....heck even when I have had my pic taken the only time I knew it was going on was when someone asked me for MY camera. 

As for buying them....I guess people would if you had a website....but they better be darn good. I take pics to share with everyone


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't see it bothering anyone as long as no flash is involved.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> If someone tells you it bothers them they are fully of poo and looking for an excuse.....
> 
> I take TONS of pics....just look at the threads in here. I think I took 3-400 pics at Nationals....and I didn't ask ONE person if I could take their pic. Most people don't even know your taking their pic anyway....heck even when I have had my pic taken the only time I knew it was going on was when someone asked me for MY camera.
> 
> As for buying them....I guess people would if you had a website....but they better be darn good. I take pics to share with everyone


Actually....someone else did get a pict of ya and you knew it..... Sitting on a stooly with an umby... Not shooting tho....


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!*

Don't bother me! I don't mind the Pic. taking at all! That's part of the fun of it! Some are real good at it, don't even know they have a camera with them. Til ya get home, and get on the Field section! That's what I aint to crazy about! I don't mind the taking, but the posting, is another thread! I hate seeing myself! LOL!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> If someone tells you it bothers them they are fully of poo and looking for an excuse.....
> 
> I take TONS of pics....just look at the threads in here. I think I took 3-400 pics at Nationals....and I didn't ask ONE person if I could take their pic. Most people don't even know your taking their pic anyway....heck even when I have had my pic taken the only time I knew it was going on was when someone asked me for MY camera.
> 
> As for buying them....I guess people would if you had a website....but they better be darn good. I take pics to share with everyone


Brown Hornet,everyone knows you are the ambassador of the outdoors.People feel it is an honor for you to pay enough attention to them that you would take their pic.
Excuse me whilest I pull up my socks,in my boots.
But seriously,you are right about taking the shots.If people concentrate like they should they wont even notice it.I dont know if a shooter had $25,000 on the line if it would be appropriate, but I think YOU could get away with it.LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Brown Hornet,everyone knows you are the ambassador of the outdoors.People feel it is an honor for you to pay enough attention to them that you would take their pic.
> Excuse me whilest I pull up my socks,in my boots.
> But seriously,you are right about taking the shots.If people concentrate like they should they wont even notice it.I dont know if a shooter had $25,000 on the line if it would be appropriate, but I think YOU could get away with it.LOL




I don't know about $25 Gs but I got plenty of video and pics of the shootoff at LAS....sitting in the front row has it's perks :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> Don't bother me! I don't mind the Pic. taking at all! That's part of the fun of it! Some are real good at it, don't even know they have a camera with them. Til ya get home, and get on the Field section! That's what I aint to crazy about! I don't mind the taking, but the posting, is another thread! I hate seeing myself! LOL!


:embara:

Ooops... sorry Sweetie...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> If someone tells you it bothers them they are fully of poo and looking for an excuse.....
> 
> I take TONS of pics....just look at the threads in here. I think I took 3-400 pics at Nationals....and I didn't ask ONE person if I could take their pic. Most people don't even know your taking their pic anyway....heck even when I have had my pic taken the only time I knew it was going on was when someone asked me for MY camera.
> As for buying them....I guess people would if you had a website....but they better be darn good. I take pics to share with everyone




```

```
yeah-yeah-yeah.... the candid segway wipe-outs *are *priceless... !!!...:chortle::chortle::chortle:

well... maybe _not_..??.... hmmmmmmmm....:wink:


( ya' know...everyone over the age of 13 has wiped out on that thing !!!!!!.....:secret::secret: )


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Lets keep hearing everything.

Chris


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know about $25 Gs but I got plenty of video and pics of the shootoff at LAS....sitting in the front row has it's perks :wink:


You DA MAN!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have never noticed any one taking pics while I was shooting. Kind a nice to see the pics after the shoot. I always enjoy the picture threads, even if I did not go to that shoot.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Heck- I actually_ like _when people take pics. 

It's really the only time you can see form errors or nuances from a perspective that you wouldn't normally have- even when looking in a mirror.

I mean. . .how often can we see ourselves at full draw, looking at the target, from a rear-quarter view?


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> Heck- I actually_ like _when people take pics.
> 
> It's really the only time you can see form errors or nuances from a perspective that you wouldn't normally have- even when looking in a mirror.
> 
> I mean. . .how often can we see ourselves at full draw, looking at the target, from a rear-quarter view?


I like to see how my form is to but been behind the camera til this past weekend. The G/F got a hold of it and took my picture. My form wasn't to bad I think. 

Chris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess I'm going to go ahead and close this poll. I have figured out its alright with most and since I am a shooter I know not to use a flash. I use my big lens quite often to get the pictures I want. 

Thanks Everybody.
Chris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Was going to try and close this but can't. Going to let it run its time out. Any suggestions let me know.

Chris


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No need to close it....and only a mod can do that anyway. 

The key to taking pics is to get your camera settings correct....USE YOUR ZOOM....and take LOTS of pictures.....don't try an wait for the perfect picture...just click away.....


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> No need to close it....and only a mod can do that anyway.
> 
> The key to taking pics is to get your camera settings correct....USE YOUR ZOOM....and take LOTS of pictures.....don't try an wait for the perfect picture...just click away.....


I use my zoom all the time and I got a new lens on the way. Been taking alot of pics and I go thru them before posting and delete the bad ones. Even having a few people emailing me to find out when I will be shooting so I can get pics of them for their family. I think this might be a pretty fun hobby over my shooting.

Chris


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

As you know. I have already asked for a pic. See you in Canton tomorrow.

Robert


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Robert58 said:


> As you know. I have already asked for a pic. See you in Canton tomorrow.
> 
> Robert


I will be there.

Chris


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

The only time it ever bothered me was when this guy with a big pricey camera(look expensive to me anyway) was clicking away on full auto during my shot sequence and all I could hear was:"click,click,click" about 20 times in a row and that distracted me. I still got a good shot but wanted to make him eat his camera:zip:

I think the look I gave him afterward was all that was needed for him ot move on to the next group of archers:wink:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I do my best to say away from the shooters when they are shooting. I only take one or two pictures at a time. I use my Zoom and try to get behind somebody to help cut down on noise going towards the shooters.

Thanks everbody for taking the poll.

Chris


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> If it did I could never have shot with STICKY or BOWGOD.


:chortle: :chortle:

I think the pics are valuable at times, especially since we are often trying to 'catch the arrow' coming off the bow and they are a good way to help evaluate your form. 

It's fun to share some of the day with those that missed out, or to remember for those present.

Above all else, I always try to be unnoticed to the shooter, no flash, no beeps or sounds on my camera and I am behind the shooter if they are in the process and out of their line of sight. I don't think most mind, some have no idea they are being 'captured'..  :becky:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> I think the pics are valuable at times, especially since we are often trying to 'catch the arrow' coming off the bow and they are a good way to help evaluate your form.
> 
> ...




```

```
(gotcha..:thumbs_up)

excuse me.. this is the Field forum...your in the wrong zone....:tongue: 

so, you mean.... that you trapes thru the woods taking pics of all the hunters while they are in there stand...???...:mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> (gotcha..:thumbs_up)
> ...


 No hunters where I hunt..  :darkbeer: :rip:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*pictures*

My past experiences of taking photos during a shoot or tournaments have varied. I started taking pictures in 1968 of archery. At first I had 10 years of archery in one picture album. Archers who viewed these old photos were amazed and entertained with these pictures of the old equipment and legendary archers they had only heard of. 

Now one year of archery fills a album because I take photos of archers everywhere I go. To answer your question, I always ask permission and have only been turned down a couple of times. I always use a flash so permission is mandatory for me. I offer the archers a copy of the photo at their request. Only a small amount actually request copies of their photos.

I have never had any archer who did not want to view my archery photo albums. I actually sign them out to fellow archers and request they sign, date, and leave a comment good or bad to help make my archery albums even better. I am on my 12th album and will start the 13th album in January 2010.

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*t t t *


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What's the ttt for? :noidea:

This isn't the classifieds or the general forum were the thread is 10 pgs back in 4 hours.....the thread was still on of the first 10 threads :wink:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's the ttt for? :noidea:
> 
> This isn't the classifieds or the general forum were the thread is 10 pgs back in 4 hours.....the thread was still on of the first 10 threads :wink:


easier for me to find again when working 12 hour shifts and driving 1 1/2 hours each way just to do the 12 hour shift.

:bartstush:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

plus its just a habit.

hehehe


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

A few more days togo.

Chris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks for the input and hope I see everybody on the range before long.

Chris*


----------

